# Tidewater Field Trial



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any news from 1st series in the Open??


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope to have updates tonight if they call with them.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Open callbacks to the land blind. Starting shortly, expect to finish LB today. 

back are:
1
2
4 thru 12 
14
15
18
21
22
26
27
29
33 thru 38
42
43
47
48
51
54
55

total of 32
There were 5 scratches. No numbers.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The land blind is finished. They lost 4 dogs.

Call backs to the water blind are:

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,11,12,14,15,18,

21,22,26,27,29,

33 thru 37

42,43,47,48,

51, 54, 55.

28 dogs back.

Slight chance of t-storms Sat, afternoon, probably late.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have nothing on the Open or the Am; I was at the Q. I didn't see either, but the word was they are definately getting answers!

The Q thru the second series. 26 dogs started, 1 scratch.

First series, land triple. Middle flyer first bird down, retired left of the flyer, go bird on the right. 6 pick ups. Couple of handles.

Call backs are:

1,4,5,6,8,10,11,15,17,18,19,24,25,27.

Second series, double land blinds, to the tight of the first series line.
Short LB, about 75 yards, and long LB between first series go bird, and middle flyer station.

Call backs are:

1,4,11,15,17,18,24,25,27.

Sadly, dog 10, in the avatar, had too many cast refusals, after a poor initial line, on the short blind.  More to train on.

Q restarts Sunday AM with water marks.

I may get update from the Open and AM later tonight and will post if I do.


----------



## chocolat lab (Feb 18, 2008)

nothing on the derby
thank you


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Derby was cancelled. Only 3 entries.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck to #11 in the Q, The Springwaters Ragin Storm (Stormy). She is one heck of a nice dog. Oh yeah, good luck to you too Bobby...;-)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Open to the water marks:

1,8,12,14,15,

21,22,26,27,29,

33,36,

42,

51,54


Am to water blind:

1,2,6,8,14,16,19,

20,23,24,25,29,

32,35,39,

42


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The Open is finished!
1- Kate, Nancy Thomas
2- Stoney, Alan Pleasant
3- JerryLee, Lynn Dubose
4- Cole, Alan Pleasant

RJ- Rankin, Stacy West

Jams

1,12,22,26,29,33,42,51,54

The Q

All dogs completed the water blind, and going to the water marks.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

lablover said:


> The Open is finished!
> 1- Kate, Nancy Thomas
> 2- Stoney, Alan Pleasant
> 3- JerryLee, Lynn Dubose
> ...


Way to go Nancy Thomas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats to Black River Retrievers for finishing the open with 8 dogs, including the 2nd and 4th. Also, a big congrats to Nancy Thomas with the open win. And also, to Betsy Madden with Cole's 4th.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The Q is finished.

1 - dog 15,
2 - dog 1 
3 - dog 24,
4 - dog 11,
RJ dog 18,
Jams 17, 25 

Callbacks to the Am water marks:
1,6,8,14,16,19,20,23,24,25,29,35, 39 and 42.

Temps chilly, slight rain is in the area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats Bobby on Stormy's 4th in the Q. This was her first qualifying. Alan Pleasant took 1st, 2nd, and 4th in the Q. Another congrats for their camp.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The AM is finished.

1 - 39,Mark Menzies
2 - 1, Mac Dubose
3 - 23,Mac Dubose
4 -35,Jeff Telander

RJ 

19, John Thomas

Jams

6,8,24,25,29,42

Congratulations to all and thanks for supporting Tidewater Retriever Club!


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Tidewater Open
The Open is finished!
1- Kate, Nancy Thomas
2- Stoney, Alan Pleasant
3- JerryLee, Lynn Dubose
4- Cole, Alan Pleasant

RJ- Rankin, Stacy West 

Jams- Chester, David Barrow
Jack, Stacey West
Furby, Jeff stoneman
Kate, Alan Pleasant
Benny, Alan Pleasant
Jock, Alan Pleasant
Nikki, Alan Pleasant
Hope, Alan Pleasant
Fizz, Aaln Pleasant

1st New FC Keith's Reedy Fork Kate, Owner Handler Nancy Thomas, also Qualifies for 2008 National Amateur!

Could not have happened to a Nicer and more deserving Lady! Always willing to help out and NEVER COMPLAINS!

Am 
1st Place-(do not know which dog) Mark Menzies
sorry do not remember others

Thanks to all that helped ( and gave their time to judge) and congratulations to all finishers and placements.
David Barrow


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Jeff and Sinner!!

Andy


----------



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations to Stacey, Dave, and Bev with Rankin's RJ in the Open. Also great job with Jack. A dog that goes out in the 1st of the Q and then Jams the Open. Great job on doing it the hard way.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

A huge congrats to Mark Menzies on Bennie's amateur win and PC's jam in the Q and Fizz's jam in the open. This should qualify Bennie for the National Am I do believe. Another congrats again for the whole Black River camp for their job they did in the open and the Q. Also, a big thank you for taking along an extra passenger...... :grin:


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks to all of the working members of the Tidewater RC who did whatever needed to be done to make this trial run smoothly.

It is my understanding that the club had to scramble for grounds at the last minute. They did a great job of turning lemons into lemonade. The site of the amateur land series was spectacular.

Special congratulations to Nancy Thomas for winning the Open and newly titled *FC* Keith's Reedy Fork Kate.

Nancy is one of the nicest, most giving, and humble folks in our game and it is great to see Kate get that title.

Jeff


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff,

Nice job with the fourth place with Sinner.

You are exactly correct with everything you said about Nancy, and it is very pleasing to see good things happen to good people.

David Barrow


----------

